# Not A Religious Man



## zanes_antiques (Jul 26, 2007)

This post is on a serious note for me. My wife Darla went to see her doctor toady and was admitted into the hospital. She was complaining of numbness on her left side on Monday. I told her she needed to go get it cecked that night but she didn't. 
    The doctors think she may have had a mild stroke from passing a blood clot. She had to wait in an Emergency Room Cubical from 4pm until 9:30 when she was admitted. I'm really worried and could use everyone's positive energy and prayers. Her dad died young from heart disease and I don't want to loose her.
    So, if you happen to think about it when meditating or praying or or just any positive thought will help. 
    She's very afraid. She had problems with blood clots and high blood pressure for years and I hope they can fix her good. She's a great woman and my best friend.

 Thank You,
                     Zane


----------



## bubbas dad (Jul 26, 2007)

my thoughts are with the two of you.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jul 26, 2007)

Thank you I appreciate it. I have to work in four hours and it's going to suck. I hope I get rained out.


----------



## Shagnasty (Jul 26, 2007)

that sucks dude    while i dont have a religious bone in my body     i will send all the positive energy i can           shagnasty


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks Shag


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 26, 2007)

Hey Zane you know when people say the........... (Bottle God) well there is no bottle god, he is the one and only,God and helps with all things,not just digging good bottles,  I will shoot a prayer up for you today,I just went through some bad stuff with my wife she had spineial mengitus,I know thats spelled wrong but ahhh who cares, I know where your comeing from,good luck and God be with you and yours. Rick


----------



## annie44 (Jul 26, 2007)

Take care, Zane.  I'll be thinking about you and your wife.


----------



## sweetrelease (Jul 26, 2007)

i'm very sorry you two have to go through this but i know it will all work out.i don't pray but my wife does so i'll have her say something ,again sorry and hope you guys the best,matt


----------



## capsoda (Jul 26, 2007)

My wifes and my hopes and prayers are with you two. All things work for his glory.


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Jul 26, 2007)

Zane, you and your wife have my prayers. I trust in those a lot more than positive thoughts.  Kelley


----------



## hj (Jul 26, 2007)

Zane,

 You and Darla will be in my family's thoughts and prayers. Keep positive. It works wonders.

 HJ


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (Jul 26, 2007)

keep your chin up and be strong we are praying for you and your wife.


----------



## Jim1870 (Jul 26, 2007)

Zane,
 At her age your wife should be OK.  She needs to keep her blood pressure under control and may  need to take a blood thinner such as coumadin.  Hang in there.  If you have any specific questions please feel free to ask.  I donâ€™t know much about bottles but I run a large ER so I can help you with any medical questions you may have.  If I donâ€™t know the answer I can find it - will be praying for you and your wife. - Jim


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 26, 2007)

Before I read your whole post I was ready to say ok Dr Jim write  me up a script, then I saw ER,im takeing the shoe out of my mouth now. [8D]Rick


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 26, 2007)

Zane, Hang in, Lot's of positive thoughts to you and your beloved!

                                                                                     Joseph


----------



## Trying not to break it (Jul 26, 2007)

hi zane, my prayers are with you and darla, and you will be giving us good news soon. make sure she takes care of herself.  that's inportant.   my mother age 82 now would never go to the doc's.  about a year and 1/2 ago she had congestive heart failure. we had a hard time getting her to the hospital then.   she now takes all her medicine and goes for her regular check ups.  she back to her spunky self now. give her positive thoughts from all of us.    rhona


----------



## dollarbill (Jul 26, 2007)

Zane my prayer go out for you and Darla. With GODS speed .


----------



## carling (Jul 27, 2007)

Zane buddy,  my hopes and prayers are with you and your wife.  Please keep us all updated.....

 Rick


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jul 27, 2007)

im sorry that im just now getting to this, and am also sorry that i have to read this... this is truly saddening, but not to worry all will be well

 im no doctor, and im not religious, but if you ever need someone to talk to, im a good listener and a great conversationalist, feel free to shoot me a message anytime, also i have windows messenger and yahoo messenger if you want to add me


 give her my best and take some for yourself while your at it.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jul 27, 2007)

Wow, I'm very touched by all of your responses. Thank you all very much. She's home from the hospital now but she has to have some tests run outpatient. I'll keep everyone posted. It was nice waking up today and reading all of your replies. Thank You all again.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 27, 2007)

All my best to your family Zane. Nothing but the best. Heal fast.


----------



## appliedlips (Jul 27, 2007)

Reading this post a little late but glad to hear she is doing well.God bless,Doug


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jul 27, 2007)

thank you all again.


----------



## Trying not to break it (Jul 27, 2007)

hi zane,  i knew you would give us good news soon.   she is home from the hospital,   that's great news.  still thinking of both of you.  keep us informed,   rhona


----------



## Tony14 (Jul 27, 2007)

Hey Zane missed this one. Glad to hear shes home from the hospital Keep us posted


----------



## Jim (Jul 28, 2007)

Zane, I'll be thinking of you, buddy. Best wishes for many happy, healthy years together for you and Darla. Glad to hear that she's back home with you. ~Jim


----------



## JGUIS (Jul 28, 2007)

I'm a little late on this one.  Glad to hear everythings looking better.  Any of those scary hospital visits are a crappy thing to go through.


----------



## jane8851 (Jul 28, 2007)

Just logged in and saw this post. Zane and Darla, you'll both be in my thoughts for continued healing and long life together. 

 Jane


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jul 28, 2007)

They still haven't figured it out yet but she has several tests scheduled for next week, so keep up the good vibes.

 Thank you so much


----------



## Bluebelle (Jul 28, 2007)

I'm a late arrival too, but wanted to add my prayers for Darla and you. Hoping for the best in medical care for her and a successful outcome. Don't be afraid to ask the Docs any and all questions that you have, and don't let them get away until you are satisfied that you understand their replies. And do keep us updated. Best of luck and crossed fingers here too.


----------



## Haldy (Jul 29, 2007)

Zane:

 I don't make too many posts on this site since I don't know much about bottles, but I do know how to pray and will be happy to say a few for you and your wife.  My wife, Carol, was just diagnosed with breast cancer this week, so I would appreciate any prayers that can be sent my way, too.  Life throws us some "curve balls" sometimes, but God is always in control.  Good luck with Darla's continued treatment!!

 Denny


----------



## druggistnut (Jul 29, 2007)

Zane (and Denny, too)-
 I understand the uncertainty and helplessless that you are both feeling. I have been through it, too.
 No matter how tired you might be, how bad your day has been, etc... ALWAYS be there with positive words for your spouses. Just BEING there for every appointment, blood draw, etc... means more to them than anything. It helps you both get through each day, also.
 I'll pray for your strength, for your ability to deal with all the other things you need to take care of and for your families to come together at this critical time.
 Bill


----------



## Humabdos (Jul 29, 2007)

This would be a good time for all to thank our loved ones for putting up with us and our bottle collecting!   Zane and Denny our thoughts and prayers are with you. God bless.

 Glen & Sallie May


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jul 29, 2007)

Thanks Denny, I'll say some prayers for your wife as well.

 Thanks Bill, Glen, and Sally May. I think it's helping because she's seems "good as new". I know everything will work out for the best.

 Thanks again everyone.


----------



## capsoda (Jul 29, 2007)

Hey Glen, I let my wife know every day how much I appreciate and love her, as it should be.

 Hey Denny, Our prayers go out to you and your wife. I have a very good friend who is suffering from brest cancer. I hate seeing what it does to her but she keeps her spirits high and positive.

 Anyone who needs an extra prayer ot to is welcome to call on me at anytime.[]


----------



## Haldy (Jul 29, 2007)

Thanks to each and every one of you for the kind words and offers of prayer support!  They are very much appreicated.  My wife is struggling with dealing with the whole situation at this point and I'm trying to be as supportive as I can.

 Denny


----------



## EndlesDreamer (Jul 30, 2007)

So sorry to hear about your wife, and not reading this post sooner. Many prayers are with you during this time. I have had 3 major surgeries in the past year and a half. Life altering and life changing ones.Today I found out I may need yet another. I believe that everything  in life happens for a reason, all part of our lifes story. If I can offer a piece of advise it would be, stay positive, and be strong, sometimes we dont realize the strength we really have to endure, but it is there. Laughter, really helped me thru the hard times. Life is a sacred journey.


----------



## ktbi (Jul 31, 2007)

Hi Zane...Just read the post and will wish for the continued best for you both....Our thoughts are with you...I honestly feel that it helps.....Ron


----------



## logueb (Jul 31, 2007)

Zane, I'm sorry that I haven't been able to respond earlier.  Still trying to catch up from being on vacation last week.  The wife and I have been through the cancer scare with her and she also has high blood pressure.  We will celebrate 37 years on August 14.  Been through the good times and not so good times together (my wild days). It's the trying times that pulls us closer to our creator and maker.  Prayer holds more healing power than most people realize.  If you believe, then  you have the comfort and support of knowing that there is a power greater than ourselves that is constantly looking out for us mortals. Prayer and faith can do what humanly seems impossible.  My family and I  will be praying for you Darla, Denny and others than are in need of prayer. I drifted away from my faith for many years, but have been richly blessed since my return.  Have faith.


----------

